# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ cả nhà xem giúp em kết cấu cái khớp quay này với ạ

## Tuấn

Kính các cụ, tình hình là em phải ngâm cứu chế cái khớp quay như thế này ạ.




Hình dưới là em phóng to 1 phần của hình trên cho dễ nhìn ạ.

Đại khái là em chế cái máy trộn bột với nước ạ, phần trên mô tả cái thùng, cái cánh khuấy này nọ giống giống như cái máy xay sinh tố ấy ạ.

Vấn đề là chỗ cái trục bên dưới ấy ạ, em nhòm thì nó có 2 vòng bi, cái trên bi tròn, cái dưới bi đũa để đỡ cái trục, đầu dưới cùng của cái trục ( số 5 ) sẽ lắp bu ly tải qua dây đai thui ợ.

Cái ổ đỡ này nó có 1 đường nước làm mát bơm vào, và 1-2 đường nước làm mát chảy ra ạ. Mục đích là làm mát ổ bi hay gì gì đó.

Có cụ nào nhà mình biết về cái kiểu ổ đỡ làm mát bằng nước này chỉ giúp em với ạ. Có tài liệu thì tốt, hoặc có từ khóa nào để em googe được thì cũng tốt ạ.

Em gúc mấy hôm rồi chưa thấy ở đâu nói đến cái vụ làm mát bằng nước này cả.

Toàn bộ thiết bị là làm bằng inox, liệu cái vòng bi nó có dùng vòng bi inox không nhỉ ? em nhòm thì vẫn thấy có phớt chặn mừ. Chả nhẽ nó cho nước chạy qua luôn vòng bi ạ ?

Tốc độ quay của trục khoảng 2600v/ph.

Em củm ơn

----------


## CKD

Ko biết chứ như cái ảnh thì.
- Cái lổ bôm ở trên nó bơm khí hoặc gì gì đó. Làm shield khí đẩy nước ra khỏi khu vực ổ trục. Dù trục có shield chắn rồi, nhưng nếu nước đọng lâu ngày thì nó cũng rò vào ở bi, thổi khí vào khu vực trước cái shield cao su làm tăng sự an toàn.
- Ở 2  đầu trục nó đều có shiels (phót) chặn rồi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Để em tháo cái của này ra xem sao, chứ mấy cái lỗ bên hông là để bơm nước vào làm mát đấy ạ, trước giờ em không để ý, bi chừ cần chế mới bí hi hi  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Chắc ko phải đường nước đâu bác xem trên bản vẽ thì ko thấy vẽ cơ cấu tuần hoàn nước. Em nghĩ cái đó là đường hồi của dầu bác ah, dầu bơm vào và ra trực tiếp vào khoang đó để bảo vệ bi. Cấu tạo chuyển động quay tải nhẹ. Ah bắt buộc phải làm cánh khuấy dưới đáy ah bác? Làm vậy sau này bảo trì hơi vất. Vị trí số 12 e mới nghi là bơm nước

----------

